# Loving Quotes



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

When my former cocker spaniel Katie passed in 2008, I put together a loving scrapbook in loving honor of her life. I am sharing some quotes that perhaps some here may find helpful.

"Not the least hard thing to bear when they go from us, these quiet friends, is that they carry away with them so many years of our own lives." - John Galsworthy

If you have a dog you will most likely outlive it; to get a dog is to open yourself to profound joy and prospectively, to equally profound sadness." - Marjorie Garber

"I think God will have prepared everything for our perfect happiness. If it takes my dog being there [in Heaven], I believe he'll be there." - Rev. Billy Graham

"The best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master." - Ben Hur Lampman


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the quotes. Tomorrow it will be 1 mo I had to let Nugget go. I miss her so much.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for the quotes! There was another thread on here about celebrating out loved pets and someone mentioned something along the lines of "Don't be sad they're gone, be happy they were here". Thats easing a lot of pain for me, maybe it will help others too.
k9mom...*hugs* Nov. 28th was 1 mo. since we lost Teddy. Hope you're staying strong!


----------

